# Transfer art to ABS plastic



## SymFlight (Oct 9, 2014)

We are somewhat new to sublimation, but having nice results with some fabric patches. We have a new item we would like to begin personalizing and given our success thus far with sublimation I'm hoping there is a way to make the process work on an ABS plastic item.

Just so happens the plastic is black so whatever we do will need to include the background color, presumably white. 

It may be that another art creation process would be better suited to this but I thought it best to reach out to this knowledgeable community first. Looking forward to your thoughts and advice.


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Sublimation will not work for your project. The only plastic I found to work with sublimation is white FRP from Unisub.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

The substrate will also have to be a light color to start with.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

The ABS plastic will not work as it will melt. How thick of a plastic do you need? We have a plastic in an .030" thickness for sublimation. It is white, but you could sublimate the entire thing black, leaving your white as white. Of course the size might depend on the size of equipment you are using.


----------

